# How Do I Get More Tender Chicken Skin?



## bpscg (May 16, 2010)

Recently started smoking chicken in my Lowes Master Forge LP smoker (similar to GOSM) and have gotten great results - tender, juicy, and nicely smoked. Rave reviews from the neighbors. The only problem is the skin, which comes out only a little more tender than beef jerky. Wondering the best way to get more tender skin. Any ideas?


----------



## pops6927 (May 16, 2010)

Try crisping it up on the grill; the rubbery texture is from the low'n'slow.


----------



## fourthwind (May 16, 2010)

Three things factored into your smoke will give you good skin.  

1.  Make sure there is salt on the skin before smoking.  Can be part of the rub.

2.  Make sure there is a vinager in your spritz.  I use a combo of Apple cider vinager, Apple cider, and maybe a shot of rum or sweet booze

3.  Smoke at a higher temp.  260 to 280 is what I shoot for.

The salt and vinager both help draw the fat out of the skin.  The higher temp allows for the fat to render properly out of the skin before over temping the inside of the chicken.

Happy Smokes!


----------



## mballi3011 (May 16, 2010)

I didn't know about the vinegar in the spritz but mine has had it in there from day one. Now I have always smoked my poultry alittle higher then I normally do maybe 275-300° or so. But I always have good and crispy skin on my yard birds.


----------



## bpscg (May 17, 2010)

Thanks, everyone. I do use a rub with lots of sea salt or kosher salt. I'll try the higher temp, see what happens, and report back.


----------



## pineywoods (May 17, 2010)

I smoke poultry at 275-325 personally cause if my family can't eat the skin I'm catching flack


----------



## baz518 (May 19, 2010)

The best chicken skin comes from starting with dry chicken skin. It doesn't matter if your cooking at 250 or 350 degrees... if you start with dry skin and leave it skin side up, you'll end up with crispy skin. 

I normally cook wings or whole bird when smoking chicken, and I personally brine all of my chicken (unless it's boneless, skinless breasts) to flavor the chicken and keep it moist... and that way I don't have to apply much rub (usually just sprinkle salt, pepper and chinese 5 spice on my wings). Regardless of brining, you'll always want to pat the skin dry and keep skin side up when smoking (if grilling over direct heat you can go skin side down). And if you're going to apply a glaze or a sauce, let it cook for a while to crisp up the skin before applying anything... applying liquid too early will cause the skin to steam, which causes the rubbery texture.


----------

